# Reel Advice Required



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

spheros 6000 $100 on ebay (including post from the us) or penn ssm $120 everywhere there are some great deals on old models on ebay at the moment you can get a stella 8000 for $500 and a bit from memory


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdXqpe0AACFfgAAQQIdkQBAECAA///+gMACtQqn5MRTM0JHqDaI9E9QwyMCaYEyGJowGpk9IQaNT1NGm1GQA2AyPug6na8KwHHAZcmji882MtBueygDKxpNJlV+Q45tba8dk2kBsmqrn04e62egsQzjaToPLVZTvxfq9uG/cao/q7N4E1B2O7VKUrdIgspHgNCdnNTab4MoqdtCDFaBnKSHoZ0mnzKUIwQpHfTAuvTm+5B6wbqUCfakQpGtzCSDJXYmv4JPk0gk6XKf4u5IpwoSGr1UvaA==


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Have to agree, I run a 1500 size sedona and it has been a gem. Has seen some hot runs from trevors and barra and still going strong. After roughly 3 years I have only had to replace the drag washer, but she has been cared for and serviced once a year.
Joel


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Motackle has the Sedona 1500 on special at $79, right now.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a good price. I paid $134 for my Sedona 1500. Admittedly that was at a chain tackle store down the coast, before I joined this forum, or looked on EBay, or grew a brain, but all the same it's a good price.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

A 3000-4000 size reel is an ideal size for the conditions up there, and by sticking with either of the two major brands (shimano or diawa) you can be assured of capable drag systems should you get onto anything big.

Two reels which come to mind around that $100 price bracket that would suit your needs are the Shimano Sedona (as mentioned above) or the Diawa Regals.

If you were to consider spending a little extra, you can get into some models that are washable with waterproof drag systems, and in the diawa range have an airbail


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Gday Ant, I just picked up a 3500 Daiwa Advantage for $157 delivered, Lee put me on to them, and they all have the same specs as the Daiwa Sol :shock: , yep thats right. Awesome reel and i'm going to run 20lb as well.

Hope this helps

Regards

Al


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

hi there is a shimano seido 4000 brand new on ebay australia at the moment which will go for around $100 and it is far better than the other reels mentioned in that price bracket


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

they are a nice reel and handle the salt ok and most important are good value


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

nice.. its always good getting new gear..
hope it catches you lots of fish..


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

My gear arrived very promptly from them as well, all we have to do now is catch some fish on them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

